# What's the best way to avoid data retention?



## Hero of Freedom (Nov 23, 2014)

What is the best way to avoid the new overbearing data retention bills of Australia that invade privacy?

For iPhone and P.C if you live in Australia? I currently use cyberghost and duckduckgo search, are they any good?

And is it true that it's recommended to use oversea email services and that either U.S, Russian or Swiss Email and Browsers could do well?: A pocket guide to the new data retention laws (and how to avoid them) - Data Protection - Australia


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

what are you trying to hide? I wish there was a way to give anonymous tips to the government.


----------



## AmandaLee (Aug 13, 2014)

JTHearts said:


> what are you trying to hide? I wish there was a way to give anonymous tips to the government.


If you've got nothing to hide, why the need to be anonymous?


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

AmandaLee said:


> If you've got nothing to hide, why the need to be anonymous?


Because then the people I report might know I reported them and come after me


----------



## AmandaLee (Aug 13, 2014)

JTHearts said:


> Because then the people I report might know I reported them and come after me


How would they know unless you're called in to testify against them in court? What would you report them to the _government_ for, anyway? Drug use? Porn surfing habits? :dry: That's hardly a matter of national security.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

AmandaLee said:


> How would they know unless you're called in to testify against them in court? What would you report them to the _government_ for, anyway? Drug use? Porn surfing habits? :dry: That's hardly a matter of national security.


If someone is as determined to protect the information of what they're doing on the internet as the person who started this thread, they might be a terrorist


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

You can't hide from your ISPs.
So.
Have fun with that.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

> What's the best way to avoid data retention?


Ah, the old bait and switch.


----------



## Hero of Freedom (Nov 23, 2014)

aef8234 said:


> You can't hide from your ISPs.
> So.
> Have fun with that.


Russian, Swiss, Israeli browsers and Tor are good ways. Yandex gained some western popularity because it is guaranteed 100% NSA and Data Retention/ASIO-Free. Any private foreign services would work well.

If someday they got rid of capitalism and outlawed corporate data mining then the ISP spying will no longer be a problem altogether.


----------



## Hero of Freedom (Nov 23, 2014)

JTHearts said:


> what are you trying to hide? I wish there was a way to give anonymous tips to the government.


Because merely disagreeing and expressing your disagreement can get you labelled "terrorist" if they wanted.

It's called privacy and independence. I don't need or want their "protection". I am sick of a corporate government taking away our ability to fend for ourselves? Why not just leave us on our own, unban weapons and leave me/us to fend for ourselves?

Ernst Thalmann's legacy is more relevant than ever now. We need another figure like him here.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

Dawn of the Light said:


> Because merely disagreeing and expressing your disagreement can get you labelled "terrorist" if they wanted.
> 
> It's called privacy and independence. I don't need or want their "protection". I am sick of a corporate government taking away our ability to fend for ourselves? Why not just leave us on our own, unban weapons and leave me/us to fend for ourselves?
> 
> Ernst Thalmann's legacy is more relevant than ever now. We need another figure like him here.


Capitalism and corporations can do way better at providing everyone a good standard of living than the fucking "workers" can.


----------



## Ermenegildo (Feb 25, 2014)

Craig Thomas said:


> Data Retention *[in Australia!]* has nothing to do with the information that a VPN will encrypt. A VPN has no effect on the "metadata" your ISP records.
> 
> 1. Interception is hardly going to defeat attention from law enforcement/security agencies/very organised crime, for any one of three reasons that spring to mind.The simple answer to encryption, if somebody has the power/resources and wants to see the content of your communications, is: Man-in-the-middle attack - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...





Com Com said:


> User 1 browses stuff on the internet (HTTP, SMTP, HTTPS, etc.)
> 
> Without a VPN the ISPs meta data would include the correct source and destination L3/4 data.
> 
> ...


Owning Virtual Private Networks (VPN) must be irresistible for secret services. Advantage of a small VPN like CyberGhost from Romania with servers in few countries where many customers share few IP addresses, compared to Hide My Ass (HMA):



CyberGhost said:


> Log data: CyberGhost keeps no logs which enable interference with your IP address, the moment or content of your data traffic. We make express reference to the fact that we do not record in logs communication contents or data regarding the accessed websites or the IP addresses.
> 
> https://www.cyberghostvpn.com/en_us/privacypolicy





> 1. Do you keep ANY logs which would allow you to match an IP-address and a time stamp to a user of your service? If so, exactly what information do you hold and for how long?
> 
> 2. Under what jurisdiction(s) does your company operate?
> 
> ...












https://www.dnsleaktest.com/what-is-a-dns-leak.html

*Electronic Frontier Foundation: Tips, Tools and How-tos for Safer Online Communications*

*OVERVIEWS: *

_What Is Encryption?
An Introduction to Threat Modeling
Seven Steps To Digital Security
Choosing Your Tools
Creating Strong Passwords
Keeping Your Data Safe_

*TUTORIALS: *

_How to: Use RedPhone (Android)
How to: Use PGP for Windows
How to: Use OTR for Mac
How to: Use Tor for Windows
How to: Use OTR for Windows
How to: Use TextSecure (Android)
How to: Use PGP for Linux
How to: Use PGP for Mac OS X_

*How to: Circumvent Online Censorship*
*https://ssd.eff.org/en/module/how-circumvent-online-censorship
https://flossmanuals.net/bypassing-censorship/*

_How to: Use Signal – Private Messenger
How to: Delete your Data Securely on Linux
How to: Encrypt Your iPhone
How to: Delete Your Data Securely on Windows
How to: Encrypt Your Windows Device
How to: Delete Your Data Securely on Mac OS X
How to: Install and Use ChatSecure
How to: Use KeePassX_

*BRIEFINGS:*
_
Key Verification
Protecting Yourself on Social Networks
Attending Protests (United States)
The Problem with Mobile Phones
Things to Consider When Crossing the US Border
Communicating with Others
Choosing the VPN That's Right for You
How Do I Protect Myself Against Malware?
An Introduction to Public Key Cryptography and PGP
Attending Protests (International)_

*https://ssd.eff.org/*


https://www.eff.org/secure-messaging-scorecard

https://www.eff.org/https-everywhere

*Browser Fingerprinting Test:* https://panopticlick.eff.org/

https://www.torproject.org/projects/torbrowser.html.en


----------



## Hero of Freedom (Nov 23, 2014)

JTHearts said:


> Capitalism and corporations can do way better at providing everyone a good standard of living than the fucking "workers" can.


It's a good thing that capitalism and the CEOs of production industries will no longer be able to function in coming decades. Unless you go back to Feudalism(Statism), or adopt Socialism where workers truly own the means of production/how things are produced through workplace democracy and a democratic government where the majority rule over the minority. Choice is between the two.

Industrial civilisation is headed for collapse if somebody or the workers in general don't seize control of the means of production from the hands of CEOs, who will only do what is profitable and not what is sustainable:

Nasa-funded study: industrial civilisation headed for 'irreversible collapse'? | Nafeez Ahmed | Environment | The Guardian


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

If i'm getting suspicious i would just change my IP and hope for the best ? lol this would confuse people at least and make it difficult for them. 

i guess if you overload your connection with porn, then it would make it harder for ISPs or other organizations to bear through invading your privacy. it's obviously going to be classified with 'personal content' after the fact. 

I wouldn't worry about it too much, if they brought it up in court, it would definitely be arguably unconstitutional or illegal to have gotten that information in the first place. Besides, living in australia, everyone 'illegally' downloads movies and music, so it's totally fine if that's what you're doing - indeterminate liability - so much people doing it in their everyday lives, you can't identify which one would be compensated for and you courts can take measures to provide justice against every bugger who downloads the new Game of Thrones episode. but if you're on the other end , sharing the information or engaging in terrorist death threats for example, that would probably get you busted, i guess that's why they passed it any way - counter-terrorism or "serious" crime allegations. 

any legislation would be invalid to the extent that it invades privacy or the common sense of what rights you possess. that's the purpose of the constitution.


----------



## IIIIII (Oct 2, 2013)

There is no way to stop them, and it sucks........ 

Stay away from all big business services Google etc. 
Read the TOS on every service you use, if they say that they will share your information with others and law enforcement forget about it. 
No social networking at all. 
Block all cookies and scripts, they use them to get info on you. 
Do not use your ISPs DNS. 
Uninstall Windows cause it records everything you do, I'm serious about this, there is no telling what MS knows about you.
Look for services in countries that have great privacy laws
Don't trust Tor right now unless you own your own exit node
Vpn that accepts bit coin and doesn't log things and resides in a country with awesome privacy laws.....
ENCRYPT Everthing.....
No cloud storage....
Get rid of your smartphone, that thing gives up so much of your information it isn't funny.

If all else fails unplug your computer and use some thermite on it


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

Ermenegildo said:


> Owning Virtual Private Networks (VPN) must be irresistible for secret services. Advantage of a small VPN like CyberGhost from Romania with servers in few countries where many customers share few IP addresses, compared to Hide My Ass (HMA):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very informative. I do not know too much about IT, but generally, who's to say the ISP wouldn't still be able to track you? 
I mean, even if you can stand the slower connection while changing your IP to a foreign IP, and you don't change your IP back to your original IP. there would still be government organizations which could identify whether the computer is outside or inside the country by where the data is coming from, to determine whether they are inside or outside the country. I think NSA had something similar to this, where they look at the data as coming from a network either foreign or inside the US.


----------



## Fascist (Dec 22, 2014)

forget it


----------



## IIIIII (Oct 2, 2013)

AverOblivious said:


> Very informative. I do not know too much about IT, but generally, who's to say the ISP wouldn't still be able to track you?
> I mean, even if you can stand the slower connection while changing your IP to a foreign IP, and you don't change your IP back to your original IP. there would still be government organizations which could identify whether the computer is outside or inside the country by where the data is coming from, to determine whether they are inside or outside the country. I think NSA had something similar to this, where they look at the data as coming from a network either foreign or inside the US.


Read this http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Room_641A it has happened oh and another thing never use the modem supplied by your is and remember to spoof your Mac address.


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

Dawn of the Light said:


> Russian, Swiss, Israeli browsers and Tor are good ways. Yandex gained some western popularity because it is guaranteed 100% NSA and Data Retention/ASIO-Free. Any private foreign services would work well.
> 
> If someday they got rid of capitalism and outlawed corporate data mining then the ISP spying will no longer be a problem altogether.


The problem is ISP's aren't foreign services, not to mention "if they got rid" of capitalism, ISPs won't exist. No ISP, no P2P, no internet.


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

There is none, at least not if you'd like to stay online and/or connected.

As for ISPs - ISPs _themselves_ have very little interest in what you're doing. It's generally governments or other institutions pushing for surveillance and implementation of surveillance mechanisms rather than ISPs themselves.

For ISPs amassing data is nothing but immense cost.

That is of course only if the ISP is not actual part of the state.


----------

